# Dark spots on insulation following electrical wire



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Condensation--collecting at the point where the wire touched the paper--that's my guess (and I'm sticking to it:laughing


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The pictures not all that clear, is the paper on the bottom side facing the crawl space?
If so it's upside down. The paper needed to go toward the subfloor.


----------



## neight (Apr 28, 2010)

yes, it's upside down. the previous owners have allowed me to keep myself busy fixing their mistakes. the guy was a great drywaller, but anything beyond that is a terrible nightmare. this picture is taken about 2' from the foundation wall and under our bedroom. i felt around and examined the insulation, but do not see any sign of condensation or source of moisture. if you need more precise pics, i'll provide them. thanks!

-nate-


----------

